# Upgrade from 10y.o. Rocky to...?



## kolorado (Jan 19, 2014)

My Rocky is completely out of commission at the moment and I'm seeking a replacement. I didn't know where to start in grinder land, but thanks to Coffeechap's brilliant post I think I've narrowed things down considerably.

On the 4 points listed on Coffeechap's post:


Grind quality: high as possible (obvs), but was thinking a 64mm burr or bigger. Something at Super Jolly level, at least.

Single dosing: Yes, because I usually do one or two doubles (~40g grounds) about two to three times a day. I am still a bit unclear of the mods and techniques required to clear the path before/after grinding on a dosered machine. I've worked out how a machine with a lens hood looks...but adding a timer? How does that work? Does there still need to be some form of weight upon the beans to properly grind them? I used to just run what I needed through my Rocky, because I like to keep my beans stored in vacuum canisters instead of the hopper.

Doser or Electronic: If there are ways to keep the grounds from ending up everywhere every time I make a coffee I would be much more popular in my household, but I'd prefer as close to zero retention as possible. I've had a Rocky Doser, and a pastry brush, and a small circular dish sitting in the doser to catch the grounds for a long, long time and learned to live with it. My usual technique was to run a small handful of beans through, switch off the grinder, clear the chute with the brush, then place the filter directly below the chute balanced on the dish and run through the beans for my shot. As someone with lever-ish tendencies I also prefer my setup to be as 'analogue' as possible.

Second hand or new: I'm thinking from the above that I would be best with a second-hand grinder, though I don't want to spend loads of time working out how to take one apart and get it up and running.


So the last thing that wasn't mentioned in the post is aesthetics. I don't think I've seen an electronic grinder that I like the look of, and as I mentioned above I prefer the non-electronic look. A big reason I opted for an R58 over an Alex Duetto was the ability to tuck away the PID display. I'd really prefer something that doesn't look too dowdy next to my shiny Rocket. Ideally something in chrome and not towering over the R58. I understand a modded grinder will be less obtrusive if it doesn't have a giant hopper on the top of it. Alternatively, carrying on the analogue theme I have also been very much intrigued by the HG One...

And finally, price. I'm looking somewhere in the £400-450 neighbourhood...could be pushed to the £500 mark for an incredible deal. From the above, and some research I think what I am looking for is a modded for low retention, second-hand dosered SJ, a Royal/Major (are these essentially the same thing? I never seem to see them in the same place at the same time), a Eureka MDL, La Cimbali Magnum, or maybe something else at this level? Open to any and all suggestions but hope this is a clearer post than the usual, 'Hey, what grinder should I buy?'.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Very clear post and remiss of us to not have commented any more, might be an idea to post in the wanted thread! What dimensions do you have available for the grinder as you mentioned the possibility of a royal, which is a big old unit in the grinder stakes.

If you opt for the doser route, you will be able to do single dosing fairly easily especially with the royal or major as the owners of these grinders will attest. You have a good budget and will be able to get something that will fit the bill within it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i may have a magnum for sale soon


----------



## kolorado (Jan 19, 2014)

Apologies for the delayed reply coffeechap. The thread got lost in the ether for a while, then I was away when your response came in. I'm looking for something with a height that won't tower over my R58, so under 42cm ideally, but the upper limit of the counter height is 78cm. Width and depth-wise, I'd rather not take up too much more of a footprint than my Rocky, but I'm aware that I'll be going for a more serious grinder. An ideal size would be within or under 18-20cm width by 28cm depth.


----------

